# Your MC's theme song?



## Svrtnsse (May 7, 2014)

Just for fun: What song would you pick as theme song for your MC - or other characters?

Enar (MC): Tatu - How Soon Is Now? (yes, I know it's not the original version, that's intended)
Jolene (capital W Woman): Rolling Stones - She's A Rainbow
Amanda (other woman): Bertine Zetlitz - Twisted Little Star

Elsie (mysterious side character): Shpongle - Around the World in a Tea Daze


----------



## A. E. Lowan (May 8, 2014)

This is actually something I'm working on right now for our website.  We have several "MC's" but the list as it stands right now is this...

Winter Mulcahy (wizard and physician): "Penny's Song" (From Dr. Horrible's Sing-along Blog)
~ also for her "I'll Try" (from Return to Never Land)
Etienne Knight (tarnished half-human faerie knight): "Boulevard of Broken Dreams" - Green Day
Jessie St. James (teenage wizard): "I'm Still Here" - Johnny Rzeznik
Lana (succubus on a quest for vengeance): "Sex and Candy" - Marcy Playground
Kian, the Glorious Dawn (our lost-and-found sidhe prince searching for his kidnapped friend): "I'm With You" - Avril Lavigne


----------



## CupofJoe (May 8, 2014)

For my lead MC - Pharrell Williams' Happy [because my MC is getting a bit smug and it will really annoy him... (and I secretly really like the song - but would never admit it in public - oh bugger...)]


----------



## ACSmyth (May 8, 2014)

I don't do playlists for my books or characters, mainly because I can't listen to music with lyrics while writing. But Silver and Cold by AFI always reminds me of my MC. Unfortunately, so does White Blank Page by Mumford and Sons.


----------



## Smith (May 8, 2014)

Tigre's theme song can be nothing but Retaliate by VNV Nation. The album with this song on came out on October 11th last year, just before I started this novel for NaNo, and as I listened to it pretty heavily throughout November, it became apparent that this song was all but written for Tigre and his pursuit of il Squalo.

Born to Lie by Mesh is very much a tongue-in-cheek theme tune for Calamus, even if he fits it in an unconventional way. It always makes me think of him.

Ugo doesn't have a theme song yet, but if he did, it would probably be something about revenge or lost love.


----------

